# ISTA External CO2 Ceramic Diffuser



## LondonDragon (2 Jan 2013)

Anyone used one of these?

 ISTA External CO2 Ceramic Reactor Diffuser 16/22mm for aquarium plants Spiral | eBay

Interesting design, wonder how effective it is.


----------



## 4ft_shaun (3 Jan 2013)

im just putting together a c02 setup and must be worth a try although id have no comparison as its my first c02 setup but ill give it a go


----------



## Antipofish (3 Jan 2013)

I reckon its worth a try. I am using their internal disc diffusor at the moment and am very happy with that so have no reason to believe their other products would not be good too.  If anyone gets one, can I suggest they do a review?


----------



## Gary Nelson (3 Jan 2013)

How about this one!?
 ISTA turbo CO2 Reactor Diffuser 12/16mm External for aquarium plants Atomizer ph | eBay


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Jan 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> How about this one!?
> ISTA turbo CO2 Reactor Diffuser 12/16mm External for aquarium plants Atomizer ph | eBay


Thats a beast! The 90 degree turn probably not a good idea either!


----------



## pepedopolous (4 Jan 2013)

The second one looks very much like the Sera CO2 reactor.


----------



## jellyfish6 (10 Feb 2013)

ISTA Max Mix CO2 Reactor Diffuser (L) 12&16mm - aquarium tank plants Atomizer | eBay

What about this one?


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

jellyfish6 said:


> ISTA Max Mix CO2 Reactor Diffuser (L) 12&16mm - aquarium tank plants Atomizer | eBay
> 
> What about this one?


Doesn't look great built quality, the previous posted:  Ista Turbo CO2 Reactor DIFFUSER 12 16mm External for Aquarium Plants Atomizer Ph | eBay might be a better option!


----------



## jellyfish6 (10 Feb 2013)

May give that one a go.  Got to be better than the Up atomizer.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

jellyfish6 said:


> May give that one a go.  Got to be better than the Up atomizer.


Whats wrong with them? Been using them for years, no issues here, much better than the AM1000 reactors!!!!


----------



## jellyfish6 (11 Feb 2013)

The misting is not ideal and I find that getting the correct dosage difficult on my 260l tank. 

I stopped using CO2 in the 260 set-up, partly due to not having enough time and partly due to BBA issues. (no problems with the nano 35l).  Now I've got things back to normal and I've got rid of the BBA, I intend to have another go - but this time I'd like to try a reactor.  I may try the DIY build but I need to be sure of water tightness as my tank is upstairs.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2013)

Misting doesn't bother me, not sure what is wrong with that one! Even better for seeing distribution of CO2 and flow 

If you stopped using CO2 and now your BBA is gone then it was nothing to do with CO2 in the first place. Did you reduce lighting too?


----------



## jellyfish6 (11 Feb 2013)

Yes by 1 hour.  Maybe I'll give it a good clean and try it again - while I take my time building the DIY reactor.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Feb 2013)

jellyfish6 said:


> Yes by 1 hour.


Had you left the CO2 alone and did that in the first place you would have seen much better results


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Feb 2013)

LondonDragon said:


> Doesn't look great built quality, the previous posted:  Ista Turbo CO2 Reactor DIFFUSER 12 16mm External for Aquarium Plants Atomizer Ph | eBay might be a better option!


i wouldnt bother with that one as it looks like the same as the sera reactor.  The material isnt very co2 resistant so the co2 hose nipple snaps off the first time you try to take it off to clean it   happened with mine.


----------



## jellyfish6 (11 Feb 2013)

I'm sure your right LD   But time was was also an issue so 50% water changes also had to go.  Still, back into it now so fingers crossed (plants in the post  ).


----------



## rolexbene (11 Feb 2013)

along the same lines, I know it probably not as good as the ones listed above but for style this one defiantly wins, has anyone tried one?
 NAG-aqua music External Glass CO2 Diffuser(S)-Metal Clip is not include | eBay


----------



## O'Neil (2 Mar 2013)

Did anyone ever try the ISTA External diffuser?

If so are they any good?

Been trying to get hold of an Up Atomiser but can't seem to find them anywhere.


----------



## SmallestFrog (3 Apr 2013)

Porksword said:


> Did anyone ever try the ISTA External diffuser?
> 
> If so are they any good?
> 
> Been trying to get hold of an Up Atomiser but can't seem to find them anywhere.


 
Well, I got the one listed by LondonDragon in the first post.

It is a bit leak prone. But I replaced the locking nut things, which are utterly useless, with compression fittings, I think they're called. Then, it leaked out of the CO2 inlet. So I wrapped the thread for that in PTFE tape. Then it leaked from the ceramic diffuser that I think does most of the work. So, PTFE taped that and then it was good to go. Let me just say that for £17 + £2 for the fittings and tape I'm happy, but by no means is it efficient. Its more efficient than my bodge job temp solution when I switched over to pressurised gas.

I'm not bothered by the misting it gives personally. But certainly seems like the up atomiser would be a better bet.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Apr 2013)

Thanks for review, shame I brought one on Sunday to test


----------



## O'Neil (3 Apr 2013)

SmallestFrog said:


> Well, I got the one listed by LondonDragon in the first post.
> 
> It is a bit leak prone. But I replaced the locking nut things, which are utterly useless, with compression fittings, I think they're called. Then, it leaked out of the CO2 inlet. So I wrapped the thread for that in PTFE tape. Then it leaked from the ceramic diffuser that I think does most of the work. So, PTFE taped that and then it was good to go. Let me just say that for £17 + £2 for the fittings and tape I'm happy, but by no means is it efficient. Its more efficient than my bodge job temp solution when I switched over to pressurised gas.
> 
> I'm not bothered by the misting it gives personally. But certainly seems like the up atomiser would be a better bet.


 
Cheers for the reply mate, but I did manage to get an UP atomiser off ebay, it is probably a cheap chinese copy but so far it works perfectly.


----------



## SmallestFrog (26 May 2013)

An update - just under two months later and its pretty much stopped diffusing at all. Cleaned, took apart, put back together multiple times, but to no avail.

So... how much will it cost me to build a reactor myself?


----------

